#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [照片] 轉貼 英國2007年度野生動物攝影師獎作品欣賞

## J.C.

很不錯的動物攝影作品 轉自中國恐龍論壇
看過之後覺得這些攝影師超厲害 真不知道他們是怎麼拍到的...


*特別獎：埃裏克-霍斯金獎*



星椋鳥愛洗澡/作者：本斯-馬特(匈牙利)
    “這個水池是我特意挖的，黃昏的時候，星椋鳥出現了，爲了在附近的麻雀發現前洗完噴浴，它們的洗澡速度還真夠快的。當時，我就藏在事先挖好的洞裏，鏡頭剛好與它們的視線平行。”　


愛美的雀鷹/作者：本斯-馬特(匈牙利)
    “如果看見你在動，鳥會馬上飛走，因爲它們把你當成了危險分子，所以你不能調整或改變焦距。拍攝時我利用了藏身地前面的一個‘單面鏡’(水池)。這只雀鷹花了1個小時打扮自己，偶爾還會向前探出身子喝水，它顯然不知道我就在附近。”


與閃電共舞/作者：本斯-馬特(匈牙利)
    “由於打雷，我的三腳架抖個不停，但內心卻十分興奮，能夠在閃電時拍到鳥的照片是非常幸運的。雖然天空電閃雷鳴，但湖面上的獵鳥和海鷗看起來一點也不緊張，隨著閃電的離去和大雨的降臨，它們仍要爲自己的夜晚做準備。” 


飛撲而下的貓頭鷹/作者：本斯-馬特(匈牙利)
    “芬蘭的很多地方都是野生動物的家園，我和朋友花了8天時間尋找不同種類的貓頭鷹，在這些與世隔絕的地方，很少有動物對人類産生恐懼心理。冬天的時候，貓頭鷹由於饑餓也會在白天活動。拍攝時，這只貓頭鷹幾乎就沒有注意到我的存在，當時，它從空中飛撲下來，捕殺藏在雪地下面的齧齒動物。” 


莺媽媽與杜鵑寶寶/作者：本斯-馬特(匈牙利)
    “我站在沒胸的水中，看著一對黑眉葦莺拼命地往小杜鵑嘴裏喂吃的，它們還認爲這是自己的孩子呢。這只幸福的杜鵑寶寶個頭不小，而且也很貪婪，雖然每隔10分鍾左右就能享受一頓美餐，但它還是叫個不停。” 


蒼鹭打劫/作者：本斯-馬特(匈牙利)
    “冬天的時候，由於食物緊缺，蒼鹭常常爲了填飽肚子大打出手，照片中那只可憐的小蒼鹭是一個捕魚能手，但每次抓到魚的時候都會被另一只蒼鹭搶走。”


*瀕危物種獎*


信天翁的末日(Last of the albatrosses)/安迪·羅瑟(英國)    
    目前，世界上的22種信天翁中有19種已經瀕臨滅絕，導致它們死亡的主要原因是捕魚業。捕魚船撒到海裏的多余誘餌雖然爲它們提供了大量食物，但是死在漁業設置的捕魚設備中的信天翁更多。


戰績顯赫的獵手(The trophy hunter)/羅伊·托弗(美國)
    非洲豺狗喜歡群居，通常是7或8只成年豺狗在一起捕獵、遷移、休息和繁殖後代。豺狗能在幾分鍾內吃掉一只小公岩羚。以前撒哈拉以南的非洲地區的豺狗非常多。但是，最近幾年由於人類破壞、棲息地減少和狂犬病等疾病影響，豺狗的數量正在急劇下降。


天生潛水通氣管(Rajan snorkelling)/傑夫·約奴維(美國)
    亞洲象可以利用自己的鼻子在水下暢遊，但是它的鼻子不僅僅只用來呼吸。象鼻可以用來攝食、飲水、交流感情，甚至是防衛。大象還可以用鼻子卷起棍棒撓癢。由於棲息地不斷減少，它們的數量正在不斷下降。


偶遇長須鯨(Passing fin)/維德·休斯(澳大利亞)
    長須鯨利用鯨須板從水中過濾小魚和甲殼類等食物。每條大海中幾乎都有它們的身影，但是由於人類捕殺和其他原因，它們已經瀕臨滅絕。這種鯨夏季遷往極地聚食場，冬季遊到更加溫暖的地方繁殖後代。


*一個地球獎*



飛機穿越(The jet trail)/克薩巴·卡萊(匈牙利)
    一個夏夜，卡萊在後院架起照相機，準備拍攝一些月球照片。這時非常巧合的事情發生了，一架正在飛行的飛機恰好從懸挂在天空中的月亮的正面穿過，組成了一幅“飛機穿越”的奇景。這種情況發生的概率可能只是百萬分之一。


極地冰融(Polar meltdown)/阿恩·納維拉(挪威)　
    由於全球變暖，極地冰正在融化，在冰層上覓食的北極熊的數量也因此正逐漸減少。1996年，極地的冰雪融化速度是每年100立方公裏。10年後這裏的冰雪融化速度增長了一倍。這種情況將給北極熊、海象及其他海洋生物造成嚴重後果。


自然人性(The nature of humans)/安吉爾·斯科特(肯尼亞)    
    皇企鵝的體重和綿羊一樣，它是世界上最大的企鵝。爲了取暖，它們經常擠成一堆。它們在南極漫長而漆黑的冬季繁殖後代，雄性負責孵化，但是它們並不築巢，而是將蛋放在腳上，用腹部溫暖多皺的皮膚包裹住蛋。


*成人獎-動物行爲組：鳥類*



雪鶚(Snowy owl stoop)/路易斯-瑪麗-布魯(法國)　
    冬季，雪鶚的食物旅鼠的數量大減，雪鶚只好離開加拿大北部荒涼的北極凍原，飛到南方的魁北克省去覓食。雪鶚是世界上生活在最北部的貓頭鷹。它們雖然在樹上棲息，卻把巢建在地面上的凹陷處。


勇敢的環嘴鷗(Frozen frenzy)/柯裏斯汀·米克雷(加拿大)    
    環嘴鷗是一種常見的鷗, 因嘴巴上的黑環而容易辨認。曾經，人們爲了得到它們的羽毛和鳥冠而大量捕殺它們，不過現在它們的數量已經恢複。這種海鳥跟其他海鷗一樣，喜歡在海洋和湖邊尋找魚、蚯蚓、昆蟲和小齧齒動物。它們在繁殖時喜歡數百只聚集在一起。 


雄松雞大戰(Battling blackcocks)/大衛·迪比林(英國)    
    松雞的生活一般比較隱秘，但是雄性黑松雞在春節會更加頻繁的出現。拂曉時分，30多只雄松雞聚在一起，努力展示自己，希望給觀戰的雌性留下好印象。現在，因爲棲息地被農場和種植園占用，它們的數量正在迅速下降。


起伏的企鵝/大衛·迪比林(英國)    
    南極洲有5種企鵝，阿德利企鵝是體型最小的一種。冬季的大部分時間它們都在海裏覓食。它們經常産2枚蛋，這些蛋很容易遭受賊鷗等鳥類的攻擊，不過通常會有一個留下來。它們的幼鳥一旦被孵化出來，將是所有企鵝中生長速度最快的。


黍之歌/加斯頓-比維特裏(意大利)
    春天，黍雉的歌聲開始響起。雄性黍雉最喜歡站在起絨草植物上唱歌，它們用歌聲將更多雌性吸引到它們的領地內。現在，可能是因爲全年性農業和使用殺蟲劑等原因，導致昆蟲數量銳減，最終引起黍雉總數不斷下降。


颌帶企鵝滑行/克裏斯·高梅薩爾(英國)    
    颌帶企鵝得名的原因是它們的下巴下面有一條黑線。它們喜歡成群結隊生活和繁殖。它們在水中尋找食物的時候，會從一塊冰上跳到另一塊冰上，這個時候，它們要不斷提防食肉動物豹形海豹的襲擊，還必須時刻警惕蛋和剛孚出的幼年企鵝被海鳥偷襲。


黃足鹞遷徙(Flight of the yellowlegs)/喬治·德卡普(美國)    
    事實上，這種外表優雅的涉水鳥是一種長途遷徙的候鳥。夏季，它們在北美洲北部度過，冬季，它們遷往南美洲南部。每年秋天，那些離群的黃足鹞就從大西洋飛往歐洲，在那裏度過冬天。它們喜歡在潛水中捕食小魚和甲殼類。


琢冰者/瑪麗亞·斯頓澤爾(美國)
    颌帶企鵝是非常出色的運動員，它們能爬上最陡峭的斜坡，把鞋底釘一樣的嘴巴插進冰裏。南桑威奇群島上擁有世界上最大的颌帶企鵝群。夏季，來到紮沃多夫斯基島的颌帶企鵝會立刻交配，這樣它們就能在冬天到來之前把幼企鵝撫養長大。它們用磷蝦和明蝦喂養後代。


*成人獎-動物行爲組：哺乳動物類*


正在捕獵的胡狼/約翰·布特哈(南非)
    在非洲、中東、歐洲東南和亞洲南部分布著3種胡狼。它們屬於食肉動物，喜歡群體捕獵。它們是一群身手敏捷的“獵人”，能捉到小鳥和剛出生的羚羊等哺乳動物。 


飛行的食魚蝙蝠/克裏斯蒂安·齊格爾(德國)
    蝙蝠是世界上唯一一種能真正飛行的哺乳動物，它們特別擅長在黑暗中飛行。食魚蝙蝠利用回聲定位能力發現水中的魚，然後把腳伸到水中刺穿獵物，並能在飛行中吃東西。這種蝙蝠可將捕獲物儲存在具有伸縮性的頰囊中，以便繼續捕獵。


疾駛的斑馬/阿努比·沙赫(英國)
  　斑馬與馬和驢一樣，同屬於馬科動物。非洲東部的草原上有很多群斑馬點綴其間。這些斑馬群通常是由一只雄性和幾只雌性組成。雌斑馬負責找水源。如果其中一個成員發現危險，它們會群起而攻之。


海島貓鼬精彩瞬間/山姆·庫姆敦(南非)
    海島貓鼬屬於貓鼬屬，是一種非常警覺的動物，它們總是時刻留意周圍環境的變化。這種動物喜歡群居，會教授後代捕捉獵物的本領。它們主要以昆蟲爲生，但是也吃卵、蜥蜴和齧齒動物。


王者之光/克裏斯多貝爾·瑟拉諾·貝勒茲(西班牙)
    獅子大多在夜間捕食，它們白天也會潛伏在水源處，伺機捕捉前來飲水的動物。獅子主要以有蹄動物爲食，偶爾也會吃點別的。作者拍攝這個作品時，水塘對岸的獅子盯著他，黑暗中幾道駭人的光極具威懾力。


郊狼怒吼/凱西·艾格(美國)
   　郊狼居住在北美洲和中美洲。它們從不挑食，從水果到綿羊和小鳥，它們能找到什麽就吃什麽，甚至連家庭垃圾也不放過。因此，它們遭到人類的嚴重迫害。


玩耍的南非狐幼仔/赫爾穆特·尼布爾(南非)
    狐狸分布在世界的大部分地區。南非狐生活在非洲南部的空曠地帶。狐狸的獵捕方法機智靈活，因此這個種群發展的很好。狐狸屬食肉目犬科，每年繁殖一次。它們經常在洞穴或岩石縫隙中生育後代。


*成人獎-動物行爲組：其他動物類*



大白鲨(Great white torpedo)/阿莫斯-納可姆(美國)
    爲了拍攝一張完美的大白鲨的照片，美國攝影師阿莫斯-納可姆在大白鲨出沒的南非Seal島的“Ring of Death”海域等待2年，終於捕捉到地球上最凶猛動物的猙獰表情。鲨魚是大海中最凶險的食肉動物，但是，死於蜜蜂、大象和鳄魚名下的人比鲨魚多。


海洋滑翔者(Ocean glider)/瑪格裏特-菲克斯(英國)
    一個下午，很多飛魚現身我們船頭，藍色光輝映襯著天鵝絨般的海面，飛魚靠拍打尾鳍飛行，依靠身體兩側胸鳍滑行，看到敵人便回到水面逃走，天敵有金槍魚和旗魚，所有海域中約有50種飛魚，它們以浮遊生物、小魚和蝦爲食。


青蛙避難所(Frog refuge)/艾恩斯-拉布尼基-羅伯茨(英國)
    一個冬天的早晨，我在加州內華達山脈溫泉池附近一個空排水管裏發現了這些蜷縮著的美國小牛蛙，排水管和池中的熱氣救了這6只蛙，美國牛蛙産於北美洲，呈綠色和棕色，靠皮膚呼吸，但有肺，有時，它們還是桌上的美味佳肴。


鲭魚魚群(Mackerel in synchrony)/貝拉-納斯菲(匈牙利)
    在紅海一個小海域看到這個龐大魚群，張著上百只嘴，遊動整齊有序，這場宏偉的群魚盛宴上演了三天。一旦發現不妙，它們會閉上嘴巴，改變方向，飛馳而去，鲭魚種類衆多，如國王鲭魚和印度鲭魚，常出現在公海裏，肉質鮮美肥厚。


*成人獎-海底世界組*



盛宴(Giant feast)/費利佩-巴裏奧(西班牙)
    鯨鲨是地球上最大的魚類。10月至次年1月，紅海中離吉布提不遠的塔基奧拉灣(Gulf of Tadjourah)是鯨鲨聚集的地方。雖然體型巨大，但它們是濾食高手，吞進水然後濾出浮遊生物、海藻、磷蝦、小烏賊或魚。


神秘的獨角鯨(The mysterious narwhal)/保羅-尼克倫(加拿大)     
獨角鯨長著長長的螺旋狀牙齒。當一條雄獨角鯨長到1歲左右的時候，它左邊的門牙開始呈螺旋狀往外長，一直長到3米長。長牙可以用來打架―雌獨角鯨則很少―或探測水裏的變化。因爲它們主要生活在北極水域，人類不能經常見到它們進行研究，所以實際上沒人知道。 


魚群聚集(Fish roundup)/亞曆克-康納(英國)
    這種黑鳍礁鲨相對較小，不到兩米長。它所有的鳍都有黑色或深棕色頂端。它生活在印度洋-太平洋中的淺水地區。它是一種飛快的食肉動物，主要以珊瑚魚爲食，還有黃貂魚和象螃蟹之類的甲殼類。它的鳍是做魚翅湯的上選材料，但也正是這個市場使得全球鲨魚數量銳減。


大魚，小魚(Big fish, little fish)/倫-迪利(英國)
    引水魚經常成群地遊在鲨魚前面，這樣不僅能“狐假虎威”，還能有“殘羹剩飯”吃。一條小引水魚甚至可能會遊進鲨魚的嘴裏小口吃它牙齒之間的食物。它們也會在小船前面遊，所以叫它“引水魚”。鲨魚很少吃這種引水魚。


一頭豹形海豹的愛(Love of a leopard seal)/保羅-尼克倫(加拿大)
    除僧海豹之外，真正的海豹(不是毛皮海豹或海獅)住在離熱帶很遠的地方，主要在極地。這可能解釋了爲什麽它們沒有受到人類活動的威脅。不過，土著居民爲了得到毛皮殺死了部分海豹，而且一些商業狩獵活動仍在繼續。獵殺海豹是否道德備受爭議。


*成人獎-動物肖像組*



棕熊(Bear glare)/塞格伊-格斯科夫(俄羅斯)
    在堪察加半島河流拍攝娃娃魚照片的時候，突然出現的一幕讓我驚呆了――一只棕熊瞪著我，於是，我強作鎮定，成功抓拍這一鏡頭。棕熊主要出現在美國北部和俄羅斯。棕熊通常會避開人類，但是一旦冒犯了它，它會不遺余力地跟你鬥。


野鴨鳥瞰(Mallard's-eye view)/格雷厄姆-伊頓(英國)     
一個寒冷的十月天，我在威爾士北部的Llyn Padarn湖中潛水時拍下了這一鏡頭，這是一種鑽水鴨，以昆蟲和魚類爲食，英國野鴨可能終年生活在英國，冰島野鴨和北歐野鴨在英國過冬。雌鴨爲棕色，雄鴨頭頂金屬綠，胸部棕色，頸圈白色。 


兀鹫野餐(Griffon picnic)/胡安-紐曼爾-赫南德茲-洛佩茲(西班牙)     
我在塞哥維亞飼喂站安裝了一個紅外線裝置捕捉到了兀鹫抓著食物的肖像。兀鹫是食腐動物，它們頭部無毛，很容易被識別出來，它一度是西班牙的瀕危動物，因瘋牛病過後，傳統的傾倒死動物的方法遭到禁止。 


貓頭鷹(Owl glare)/雷吉斯-卡維格納克斯(法國)
    漸漸地，我向這些長耳貓頭鷹靠近了，它們正在野玫瑰叢中打盹，時而擡頭看看，但是並不理會我，後來一只貓頭鷹開始盯著我看。和所有貓頭鷹一樣，長耳貓頭鷹視覺和聽覺非常好，頭部有一嘬羽毛，受到驚嚇會立起來，它們喜夜間活動。


*成人獎-動物與環境組*


呼吸(Breath taking)/保羅-尼克倫(加拿大)
    利用回聲定位來導航的獨角鯨可以在冰面下遊很長一段路。鯨是哺乳動物，所以需要象我們一樣呼吸空氣。它們浮出水面，吸幾口氣然後回到水下吃魚。獨角鯨的名字可能源自古斯堪的納維亞語中的一個單詞n

----------


## 熾祈

有些照片很值得令人醒思，印象最深的就是北極熊那張了˙˙
當然能拍出這些照片的確是令人驚艷，真是謝謝J.C.的分享，讓熾祈的見識更多啊ˇ

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

好多好棒的相片唷030

拍這些照片的人應該也花很大的心思吧...

----------


## Tti

真是非常美麗又充滿野性活力的照片
不管是那一張都讓人覺得非常驚艷
每張照片也都有關於他們的故事


繼續自言自語

    想要拍攝萬分之一機率的照片
不是靠運氣就是耐心等待時機發生
最重要的還有經驗
畢竟野生動物是野生的警覺性高
可能發出一點點聲音就只能看著牠們離開
還有野生動物也是有攻擊性
要是一不小心也可能會被攻擊
野地攝影師真是辛苦

----------


## 影狼

太令狼讚嘆了 真不愧是得獎作品 每張都好有特色好漂亮 （無奈想不出其他的讚美詞）
這些攝影師真的很強 真佩服他們為了拍出動物美的精神
畢竟動物應該比人或風景要難拍多了吧！
不過鳥類照片比較多 哺乳動物有點少比較可惜  :Rolling Eyes:  
感謝JC大大的分享喔

----------


## 鵺影

不說這是攝影得獎作品的話，
在下還會以為是合成照或是擬真畫作呢...

真是太強囉...專業的就是不一樣 一口一|||

----------


## wingwolf

漂亮！
不愧是得獎作品
幅幅震撼心靈啊！
不僅有藝術美，而且還充滿了自然界最樸素最本質最純真的生命美！

被潛在水中遊泳的亞洲象震撼了
色彩很美，還有生命之力
這大概是只野生象（家象已經失去活力了）
聽說亞洲野象已經有些瀕危了……
真希望以後也能常看到他們

----------


## 呆虎鯨

看了好感動（擦淚）（啥）

　　北極狐那張根本就跟背景融成一塊了ｘｄ

　　真的是很棒的分享
　　我也要磨練自己直到可以拍出這麼具震撼力和美的照片（淚）

----------


## B平方

大象游泳那張太厲害了!
不知道是怎麼拍的  

獅子眼睛發亮那張
剛看到嚇到?!

能拍到那麼多的畫面想必運氣也是關鍵

----------

